# Garden Women??



## thefarm (May 11, 2002)

*Hi not sure what you call these but you set them in your garden they are women that are stuffed with fake hair and all dolled up.. Does anyone know where I can find a link to make one? and what are they called? 
thanks..
Blessings Sister Brenda*


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Garden Fairy Doll
http://www.hgtv.com/crafting/garden-fairy-doll/pictures/index.html


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Those are just the CUTEST things I've seen in a long time


----------



## thefarm (May 11, 2002)

*Those are so very cute but the one I was thinking of was a regular size perosn size.. I'm not sure what they are called.. Thanks..
Blessings Sister Brenda*


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I just don't think I've ever seen anything like that, except scare crows. People dress those up all the time in different things. 

Is the thing propped up against something? or is it a stand-alone item like a manikin?


----------



## thefarm (May 11, 2002)

*Hi what I'm talking about I've seen them sitting and standing they stuff the head and usually put nylon over it make face up and dress it in clothes put fake hair on it..Some put beads do all sorts of thing.. For the life of me I don't know what they are called.I can picture it in my head but can't put it together with out some sort of directions
Blessings Sister Brenda*


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

hmmmm......thanks for the extra info. I remember some Carol Duvall type shows years ago about making "dolls", large ones, using stuffed pantyhose...a stitch using strong upholstery thread where the eyes are, mouth...around the nose area leaving a "bulge" which is tweaked....

Maybe I can find something about it online later. We're off to Chicago for a few hours...but someone will come up with something  This is intriguing  I can see a couple of these women out in the yard...or in the garden...maybe putting one on a swing under my rose arbor. :rotfl: THAT would reallly freak out the people walking by!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

do they look anything like the life sized "doll" on this website?
http://www.itzabox.com/dolls/index.html

if so, they're called "soft sculpture" dolls or mannequins. using fabric like nylons are made of...an elastic/spandex/knitted type rayon or nylon fabric...making pillowcase type bags, long bags, etc. to create the head, arms, etc. hmm...a pair of pantyhose would be legs, and could be used to do the arms...

oops. Artificer is here. gotta go.


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

Maybe this will help,

http://www.gardenfolk.com/

http://www.makescarecrows.com/

Scarecrows can range from simple to complex figures. I looked at scarecrow image search and saw some truly fantastic designs. bride n groom, Wizard of Oz characters, etc.


----------

